# Future VapeCon destination suggestion



## Nabzthevaper (11/8/16)

Has anyone considered having a VapeCon in harrismith?? It might be a small town but it is a central destination from durban, jhb, bloem and a lot of other towns here... Im sure that people from durban and cape town and all these other places are going to jhb on the 27th for the vapecon


----------



## zadiac (11/8/16)

Is there a venue that can handle a vapecon?


----------



## Nabzthevaper (11/8/16)

Yeah my grandfather owns a lodge in phuthaditjhaba its about 30 mins away from harrismith

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Retro Vape Co (11/8/16)

My heart stood still when I saw the Title of this thread. Gees bro


----------



## Nabzthevaper (11/8/16)

theres no ways they change the destination at the last minute

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (11/8/16)

Thread title edited and moved to the general section

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Nabzthevaper (11/8/16)

LoL sorry about that misleading title 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (11/8/16)

Pretty sure that Harrismith will never offer crowdpower like any spot in JHB will. Not only for us vapers' attendance but all the noobs and possible vapers getting exposure to the world of vaping. For the vendors to draw and groom new customers.


Many people will attend conventions as a day outing although they are not enthusiastic about the subject... this is the market you would want to tap as a vendor. Anyway that is my view.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Nabzthevaper (11/8/16)

I agree.. Since vaping is sort of a new thing to most people and all the media is making worse for people to change from cigarettes to vape but when in comes to large crowds harrismith doesnt come close to jhb but it can handle huge crowds since every year they host the rhino rally and that brings people from all over the country 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## moolies86 (11/8/16)

I think Cape town would be a great destination especially when planned around a long weekend or something and I believe that it has been discussed, wouldent mind flying down to cpt and working in a mini holiday and attending a vape con,my wallet wont thank me for it but if well planned in advance like this vape con it should really be a winner

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## moolies86 (11/8/16)

That said I'm really happy to travel 700km to jhb for this one,this years VapeCon is going to be off the charts and honestly believe joburg is the right place for a VapeCon of this magnitude
#CantWait

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nabzthevaper (11/8/16)

Wish i could go for but unfortunately i start with trials on the 29th #matricsucks 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (12/8/16)

Nabzthevaper said:


> Has anyone considered having a VapeCon in harrismith?? It might be a small town but it is a central destination from durban, jhb, bloem and a lot of other towns here... Im sure that people from durban and cape town and all these other places are going to jhb on the 27th for the vapecon



Hi @Nabzthevaper
Thanks for the suggestion and appreciate your comments

There are several reasons why we are having this VapeCon in Pretoria

Firstly, the majority of the team behind it are based up here and all of us do not do this VapeCon planning thing full time - so we need to fit things in and around our normal work schedules
Second, we looked at several venues and chose this one based on its overall suitability.
Third, a large portion of the vendors are based up here and many of them are going to great lengths to do something special on the day
We would love to expand this event and consider other cities in future but Harrismith would present a challenge since _every_ vendor and _almost every_ attendee would have to travel quite far. Its not insurmountable but it would be challenging.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## shabbar (12/8/16)

i think the ticketpro dome should be the next venue ....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (12/8/16)

Nabzthevaper said:


> I agree.. Since vaping is sort of a new thing to most people and all the media is making worse for people to change from cigarettes to vape but when in comes to large crowds harrismith doesnt come close to jhb but it can handle huge crowds since every year they host the rhino rally and that brings people from all over the country
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk



One thing to consider with the rally is the journey is part of the experience. 

Being in a few car clubs we have breakfast runs, noggins and club meets once or twice a month. Majority of the members are from jhb and pta so we do trips to the haarties, etc 

Making the journey there is what's important, not the destination.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (12/8/16)

No offense @Nabzthevaper



Silver said:


> Hi @Nabzthevaper
> Thanks for the suggestion and appreciate your comments
> 
> There are several reasons why we are having this VapeCon in Pretoria
> ...


@Silver that is the nicest way i saw someone say "jy pis in die wind"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nabzthevaper (12/8/16)

kimbo said:


> No offense @Nabzthevaper
> 
> 
> @Silver that is the nicest way i saw some say "jy pis in die wind"


@kimbo none taken  i was "pissing in the wind"  

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

